# Campsites near UK/Irish towns/villages



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

I wonder if anyone can help although I am sure this has been done before. We quite like on a one/two night trip to park up on site then walk into town/village for a bit of a stroll. I wonder if anyone could help compile a list that we may all find useful. Although we are in the CC quite like a mix of sites. 
So far we have:
Coed Helen, Caernarfon
Middlewood Park ? Harlech
Broadway CC
Moreton in Marsh CC
Cirencester CC 

We are happy enough with a 20-30 minute walk (preferaby fairly quiet roadways) 
This could help everyone if people are willing to help.
Many Thanks


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Jana, try pm Aido, he should know Ireland for you.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Here is a few,

Caseys C. & C. - Dungarvan, Co. Waterford. (beside beach, near large hotel)

Wave Crest C.& C., Caherdaniel, Co. Kerry.

Woodlands C. & C. Park, Tralee, Co. Kerry. (quite close to the town - 5 min walk)

Glenross C. & C., Glenbeigh, Co. Kerry.

Blarney C. & C., Blarney, Co. Cork. (a bit hilly down to the town, nearby golf club with bar and restaurant - 200m)

Garretstown HouseC. & C., Kinsale, Co. Cork. 

Newtown Cove C. & C., Tramore, Co. Waterford (nice beach but personally do not like the town nice walk along cliffs to the town plenty of bars and restaurants nearby)


Caravan & Camping Park, Carrick-on-Suir, Co. Tipperary. (5 minute walk to town by the river, nice town)

Tree Grove, Killkenny, Co. Kilkenny. ( 15 minute walk to centre of city (large town really but locals feel proud of their city status) Kilkenny is a nice place to visit. 

Parsons Green, Clogheen, Co. Tipperary, (right beside village, very pleasant site)

Ocean Island, Fethard on Sea, Co. Wexford ( near village and coast, beach nearby - 5 min walk)

Roundwood C. & C. Co. Wicklow. ( in the village in the wicklow mountains, beautiful scenery and walks on hand)

River Valley C. & C. Redcross, Co. Wicklow. ( in the village, restaurant and bar on site.) 10 minute drive to some of the best beaches on the east coast.


Strandhill C. & C, Strandhill, Co. Sligo. (beside village on the coast, golf club nearby - good links course) 

Greenlands C. & C. - Rosses Point, Co. Sligo. (beside village plenty of bars and restaurants nothing else. beside another great links golf course) right on the beach with excellent views, good wild camping spot right in front of the site. 

Hope some of these are of use


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*camping and caravan sites in ireland*

deirdre seems to have covered most of them in the south. you could also try some in northern ireand Kilboney caravan park Rostrevor 02841738134
Delamont Country park Killyeagh C&CC site or send for their free booklet @ www.discovernorthernireland.com
aido.


----------



## 88826 (May 9, 2005)

Just returned from a trip up to Scotland and have revisited these 'walk to town/village' sites.

Slatebarns @ Rosslin, Edinburgh. CC/AS
Braemar, The Invercauld, CC.
Silverbank, Banchory, CC.
Grantown on Spey, CC/AS.
Dingwall, CCC. (Also super scenery return train trip from Dingwall to the Kyle of Lochalsh. Over 55's £14 booked in advance or £16 on the day))

Silverknowes, Main Edinburgh CC site. Although not 'walk in' the all-day bus ticket at £2.30 is fantastic value and you can travel as far as Trannent or just wander through Prince's Street gardens and people watch.

(PS. Booked the above site for New Year and got one of the last two available pitches.)

Bonza


----------

